# Pictures of you & your birds



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all!

I thought I'd start a thread for pictures of you and your birds together. 

Here is a picture of Sadie and I taken together about an hour ago.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Trying to pick my favorites with each bird here. lol. 

Ama: 










Farrah: <3










Grey:










Willow:










Bird party (everybody):










no grey in this one.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lmao. i've never shared this one on the forum but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha Ama looks like he thinks you're going to eat him there!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

echolalia said:


> Haha Ama looks like he thinks you're going to eat him there!


i know! he's like "OHMAGERDWHATSHAPPENING?!?" it cracks me up. :rofl:


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

This is an absolutely awful pic of me, but it's special because it's the first time Smokey ever sat on me. There's very few pics of that!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

*pictures of you and your birds*

Here are a couple of pictures of me and Snickers and Cinnamon.[/ATTACH]


----------



## corisapp (Nov 30, 2012)

Me and one of my tiels, Pepper. I look silly but I love this picture


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay, WAY too much of my face in this post, but I guess that's the point right?






















































































































One with Storm! He doesn't like me very much, lol.

Please excuse my disheveled appearance in all of these photos...birds will do that to ya!


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Me and Chase. He's my beautiful baby. He's so cuddly and I adore him.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got this one of me and Stevie. This is the friendliest he's been with me!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

beautiful people and their beautiful birds


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

My darling little man Jasper (aka Jaz) I love him to bits


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

I envy you cuz your birds are tamed !


----------

